# APEX ski boots



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

anyone got? 




http://apexskiboots.com/


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2015)

Read about this sometime ago on Epic. Very interesting but it's hard to not be skeptical.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2015)

at first glance seems like a gimmick but seems like the "inventor" has some history with developing new ski equipment.


----------



## IrekJanek (Jan 29, 2015)

In my experience, boots that were comfortable to wear got me riding on my ass a lot, and the stiff ones kept me up. Maybe it is just me.

But to give them a benefit of a doubt. Does anybody know if they are available for daily rentals anywhere?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2015)

in the news today.

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102394678#.


seems really focused on comfort, is that a good thing?


----------



## Edd (Feb 6, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> in the news today.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102394678#.
> 
> ...



Probably not to AZ types but I'd think there's a market for it with one week a year groomer devotees. 

I've been looking at this and the Dodge carbon in the last few days with interest. Of the two, the Apex is certainly the more radical design. If I were forced to buy one of these boots today, I'd play it safe with the Dodge for the sake of performance.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2015)

Skeptical!! All that dude was skiing on was soft pack/soft snow conditions (I.e. "hero snow") where even many a terminal intermediate often feels like they're world cup material  

I'm guessing that this boot wouldn't work too well for most East Coast skiers looking for decent performance the majority of the time....


----------



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2015)

Friend of mine loves them, but he's in his late 60s and doesn't do much more than ski groomers. He's an advanced skier, but one dimensional. He says they're very comfortable and warm and likes to walk around in the lodge in the inner boot. I also met a woman last year who had them, but she was in her 60s and, being from Virginia, didn't get out much. She also loved them. 
Other people feel that what they add in comfort, they may lose in performance. As for me, I'd like to demo them for for the fun of it, even if they are beyond my pay grade.
Here's an epicski thread about them: http://www.epicski.com/t/102828/apex-ski-boot


----------



## IrekJanek (Feb 9, 2015)

legalskier said:


> Friend of mine loves them, but he's in his late 60s and doesn't do much more than ski groomers. He's an advanced skier, but one dimensional. He says they're very comfortable and warm and likes to walk around in the lodge in the inner boot. I also met a woman last year who had them, but she was in her 60s and, being from Virginia, didn't get out much. She also loved them.
> Other people feel that what they add in comfort, they may lose in performance. As for me, I'd like to demo them for for the fun of it, even if they are beyond my pay grade.
> Here's an epicski thread about them: http://www.epicski.com/t/102828/apex-ski-boot



Agreed, I would love to take them for a demo on an easy family runs where performance is not the most critical factor. If you find a place where they demo them, please let us know.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

IrekJanek said:


> Agreed, I would love to take them for a demo on an easy family runs where performance is not the most critical factor. If you find a place where they demo them, please let us know.



well, according to Facebook we just missed a demo day, in NY State (south of buffalo)



> Have you been wanting to demo Apex Ski Boots for a while now?! Here is your chance! We are hosting a demo with Dekdebrun Ski Shop & Curley's Snowboard Emporium at HoliMont tomorrow, Friday the 6th. Hope to see you there!


----------



## IrekJanek (Feb 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> well, according to Facebook we just missed a demo day, in NY State (south of buffalo)



A bit far for me, about 6h drive.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

IrekJanek said:


> A bit far for me, about 6h drive.



not exactly the meca of east coast skiing, why they'd go there is beyond me.


----------



## IrekJanek (Feb 9, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> not exactly the meca of east coast skiing, why they'd go there is beyond me.



I've never heard of the place and had to Google to even get an idea where it is. They started in 2006 and supposedly had their boots on the market for 5 years now. The reason we are hearing now about those boots is that they started a new marketing campaign to expand the recognition. But if they are gonna do demos on "I Have Never Heard" mountains they will never got to their goal of 5% market share.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2015)

Review from Epicski:

http://www.epicski.com/t/132723/review-apex-mc-3-carbon-ski-boot#post_1835806


----------



## mishka (Feb 13, 2015)

what is the benefit of those boots?  except  exclusivity and novelty I didn't any. For the price one can buy 2 pair of boots from bootfitter and make them fitted properly and comfortable


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2015)

mishka said:


> what is the benefit of those boots?



Walkabilty, which would lead to much greater comfort than you can achieve in typical boots, no matter how well they're fitted.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Edd said:


> Walkabilty, which would lead to much greater comfort than you can achieve in typical boots, no matter how well they're fitted.



Ever go and put on a pair of high end properly fitted snowboard boots?  They are stiff(maybe not as stiff as a ski boot).  They are not fitting you like a slipper.  I have tried many, and will take my nicely fitted ski boots an day over any snowboard boot I have ever tried on.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2015)

i don't walk much in my ski boots, that really isn't a great selling feature to me.


----------



## mishka (Feb 14, 2015)

Edd said:


> Walkabilty, which would lead to much greater comfort than you can achieve in typical boots, no matter how well they're fitted.



will have to disagree. Another day I walked a mile in my racing boots. Didn't find it that much different from regular boots.
If comfort of walkabilty above performance that's important I would rather go with AT set up or Tele

ski boots at list price outrageously expensive but double the price.... it definitely not  materials.


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2015)

I doubt any of you ski nerds are the target customer. I'm speculating, but it appears intended for folks that ski mellow and not often, plus with money.

And comfort and convenience would be pretty major for that group. A lot of folks consider ski boots to be a pain in the balls.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2015)

Edd said:


> I doubt any of you ski nerds are the target customer. I'm speculating, but it appears intended for folks that ski mellow and not often, plus with money.
> 
> And comfort and convenience would be pretty major for that group. A lot of folks consider ski boots to be a pain in the balls.



they should do a demo day @ Okemo then


----------



## mishka (Feb 14, 2015)

Edd said:


> *I doubt any of you ski nerds are the target customer*. I'm speculating, but it appears intended for folks that ski mellow and not often, plus with money.
> 
> And comfort and convenience would be pretty major for that group. A lot of folks consider ski boots to be a pain in the balls.



 I feel insulted.... So you're not longer want to be associate it with us????????????


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2015)

mishka said:


> I feel insulted.... So you're not longer want to be associate it with us????????????



I don't think I'll be buying these boots. The Dodge Carbon (after I see some relevant reviews) or perhaps Strolz on the other hand....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

Those boots you got from Stan and Dan not working out eh?


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2015)

Had them for 3 years. They're working out fine but I like to think ahead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm hoping my Nordicas turn the corner.  Bad pain on ankle bones last few times out.  Just had FOTM punch the shell a little.  We will see


----------

